# Suzuki idle issue



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When cold it idles ok. Cold means the automatic choke is activated.
After 3 to 5 minutes, after it warms up, it starts to get rough,
that's when the choke is opening back up.
I'd want to hook up a tachometer, so after it warms up, I could determine the idle rpm's.
Too low an idle setting leads to sputtering and stalling.
Especially on the water, when back pressure from the submerged exhaust is greater.


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

So there is an automatic choke and a manual choke? i pull the manual one when starting and then push it back in once it starts. <--sorry for the newb question, wanna learn all about the new motor


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm going from memory, but I believe the 25 Suzuki also
has an electronically controlled choke, I think they call it
an enrichment system. That the problem occurs after warm up
is what made me think your idle setting may be too low.
That's what you get for an opinion, made without actually having seen/heard the outboard.


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, I think you'd have to hear it for yourself. If I rev it up slow it continues to sputter roughly until it gets to a certain unknown rpm then smooths out. I'm cornfused! ;D


----------

